# Simplicity 860 owner manual



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi there, new member today.
I bought the simplicity with Briggs 8hp
Without any previous experience with any snow machine I assumed it's a 2 stroke so mixed some oil in the gas, now I begin to wonder that it might actually be 4 stroke and needs no oil in the fuel. 
Does anyone have a link to owner manuals?
My machine has the cdi ignition, not the older points type and I'd guess it's approx mid 1980s.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hi there, new member today.
> I bought the simplicity with Briggs 8hp
> Without any previous experience with any snow machine I assumed it's a 2 stroke so mixed some oil in the gas, now I begin to wonder that it might actually be 4 stroke and needs no oil in the fuel.
> Does anyone have a link to owner manuals?
> My machine has the cdi ignition, not the older points type and I'd guess it's approx mid 1980s.


Yes, you have yourself a well-lubricated 4-stroke briggs and stratton :wink2:

Here's a link for the briggs and stratton manuals: MTF link. you have a single cylinder, horizontal shaft, L-head...190000 series engine.

Solid Machine & Solid Engine!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks !


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

I have the actual service manual for that era 860 Simplicity - I'll private email it along. And if anyone else out there needs it, just email me. This particular blower has not changed in 30 years and nearly all of the manual is appropriate for the modern Simplicity Pros. 

Additionally, this particular gear box does have some idiosyncrasies as far as taking it apart and updating the gaskets etc. - the manual calls for it to be top positioned in a vice when 
the procedure is done. The manual does a good job of explaining this particular procedure.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks I replied to your PM.


----------



## Tj66 (Nov 25, 2019)

*Owner’s manual*

Hi,
I have a Simplicity 860 also. If I could get a copy of the manual I’d be quite appreciative.
[email protected] Gmail.com
Thanks


----------



## Mr Mike (Dec 3, 2020)

toroused said:


> I have the actual service manual for that era 860 Simplicity - I'll private email it along. And if anyone else out there needs it, just email me. This particular blower has not changed in 30 years and nearly all of the manual is appropriate for the modern Simplicity Pros.
> 
> Additionally, this particular gear box does have some idiosyncrasies as far as taking it apart and updating the gaskets etc. - the manual calls for it to be top positioned in a vice when
> the procedure is done. The manual does a good job of explaining this particular procedure.


Hello there I have this model and would like you to send me the manual please my email is [email protected] thank you


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Mr Mike said:


> Hello there I have this model and would like you to send me the manual please my email is [email protected] thank you











SIMPLICITY 1693650 860M OPERATOR'S MANUAL Pdf Download


View and Download Simplicity 1693650 860M operator's manual online. Large Frame Snowthrower. 1693650 860M snow blower pdf manual download. Also for: 1693651 860m, 1693763 860m, 1693775 860m, 860m.




www.manualslib.com




Now, I've almost went crazy looking for the oil fill on a two-stroke Toro mower to check oil level before starting........


----------



## MbForester (Dec 10, 2020)

toroused said:


> I have the actual service manual for that era 860 Simplicity - I'll private email it along. And if anyone else out there needs it, just email me. This particular blower has not changed in 30 years and nearly all of the manual is appropriate for the modern Simplicity Pros.
> 
> Additionally, this particular gear box does have some idiosyncrasies as far as taking it apart and updating the gaskets etc. - the manual calls for it to be top positioned in a vice when
> the procedure is done. The manual does a good job of explaining this particular procedure.


I know I'm late for the offer but if you still have that service manual for the model 860 Simplicity I would really appreciate a copy.
Thanks!


----------



## johnjoseph (Oct 22, 2021)

toroused said:


> I have the actual service manual for that era 860 Simplicity - I'll private email it along. And if anyone else out there needs it, just email me. This particular blower has not changed in 30 years and nearly all of the manual is appropriate for the modern Simplicity Pros.
> 
> Additionally, this particular gear box does have some idiosyncrasies as far as taking it apart and updating the gaskets etc. - the manual calls for it to be top positioned in a vice when
> the procedure is done. The manual does a good job of explaining this particular procedure.


----------



## johnjoseph (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi I just picked up a 860. I sure would like to get a copy of the manual.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

johnjoseph said:


> Hi I just picked up a 860. I sure would like to get a copy of the manual.


Welcome to SBF .here is one available on ebay, for a price if no one has a free copy.

(3) Service manual for Simplicity 860-870 | Snowblower Forum


----------



## milof3 (Oct 31, 2021)

toroused said:


> I have the actual service manual for that era 860 Simplicity - I'll private email it along. And if anyone else out there needs it, just email me. This particular blower has not changed in 30 years and nearly all of the manual is appropriate for the modern Simplicity Pros.
> 
> Additionally, this particular gear box does have some idiosyncrasies as far as taking it apart and updating the gaskets etc. - the manual calls for it to be top positioned in a vice when
> the procedure is done. The manual does a good job of explaining this particular procedure.


I could use a manual.Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Note that the thread and the offer to share the manual are now over five years old. The member offering the manual has not visited the site since Feb 2019.

Suggestion:

Replying in the thread will be hit-or-miss with the member who generously offered to share. Use the PM function in parallel, so there's an email sent with your request in parallel with your post here. Hover your cursor over the name, and select "message" with a left-click. This assumes that the account is set to notify with e-mail on PM. Else you are likely out of luck unless someone else can forward their copy.


----------



## sml (Jan 6, 2022)

Tj66 said:


> *Owner’s manual*
> 
> Hi,
> I have a Simplicity 860 also. If I could get a copy of the manual I’d be quite appreciative.
> ...


Hi


toroused said:


> I have the actual service manual for that era 860 Simplicity - I'll private email it along. And if anyone else out there needs it, just email me. This particular blower has not changed in 30 years and nearly all of the manual is appropriate for the modern Simplicity Pros.
> 
> Additionally, this particular gear box does have some idiosyncrasies as far as taking it apart and updating the gaskets etc. - the manual calls for it to be top positioned in a vice when
> the procedure is done. The manual does a good job of explaining this particular procedure.


I could use a copy of the repair manual :-] [email protected]


----------



## billgavn (12 mo ago)

toroused said:


> I have the actual service manual for that era 860 Simplicity - I'll private email it along. And if anyone else out there needs it, just email me. This particular blower has not changed in 30 years and nearly all of the manual is appropriate for the modern Simplicity Pros.
> 
> Additionally, this particular gear box does have some idiosyncrasies as far as taking it apart and updating the gaskets etc. - the manual calls for it to be top positioned in a vice when
> the procedure is done. The manual does a good job of explaining this particular procedure.


The auger stopped turning. I haven't taken anything apart. What should I look for?


----------



## Simpleme (2 mo ago)

toroused said:


> I have the actual service manual for that era 860 Simplicity - I'll private email it along. And if anyone else out there needs it, just email me. This particular blower has not changed in 30 years and nearly all of the manual is appropriate for the modern Simplicity Pros.
> 
> Additionally, this particular gear box does have some idiosyncrasies as far as taking it apart and updating the gaskets etc. - the manual calls for it to be top positioned in a vice when
> the procedure is done. The manual does a good job of explaining this particular procedure.


Hi! 
Would you still happen to have the manual for the 860? Just bought one today and did not come with one.


----------



## Simpleme (2 mo ago)

Tj66 said:


> *Owner’s manual*
> 
> Hi,
> I have a Simplicity 860 also. If I could get a copy of the manual I’d be quite appreciative.
> ...


Hi! Did you ever find a manual for the 860? Looking to get my hands on one. Thanks!


----------



## Simpleme (2 mo ago)

Simpleme said:


> Hi!
> Would you still happen to have the manual for the 860? Just bought one today and did not come with one.


[email protected]


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm interested in a manual also


----------



## Simpleme (2 mo ago)

MbForester said:


> I know I'm late for the offer but if you still have that service manual for the model 860 Simplicity I would really appreciate a copy.
> Thanks!


By chance did you find one? Looking for model 1691707. Thanks


toroused said:


> I have the actual service manual for that era 860 Simplicity - I'll private email it along. And if anyone else out there needs it, just email me. This particular blower has not changed in 30 years and nearly all of the manual is appropriate for the modern Simplicity Pros.
> 
> Additionally, this particular gear box does have some idiosyncrasies as far as taking it apart and updating the gaskets etc. - the manual calls for it to be top positioned in a vice when
> the procedure is done. The manual does a good job of explaining this particular procedure.


Is it still available to email it? If so, [email protected]. thanks


----------



## stevecky262 (1 mo ago)

toroused said:


> I have the actual service manual for that era 860 Simplicity - I'll private email it along. And if anyone else out there needs it, just email me. This particular blower has not changed in 30 years and nearly all of the manual is appropriate for the modern Simplicity Pros. Additionally, this particular gear box does have some idiosyncrasies as far as taking it apart and updating the gaskets etc. - the manual calls for it to be top positioned in a vice when the procedure is done. The manual does a good job of explaining this particular procedure.


 Could I get a copy of that manual you have for the snow blower? The auger wont engage, and the drive did engage but now it doesnt.


----------

